# Gooey poo... is this normal? *pic*



## emmabella (Feb 14, 2005)

My 2 month old is exclusively breast fed, gaining well, peeing well, happy, alert, etc.... BUT he has the wierdest poos right now. For the last week or two they have become really gooey/gluey/mucousy (not watery at all... just gloppy) with hardly any curds and kinda foul smelling. I've tried cutting out dairy and soy just in case but it hasn't made any difference. Is this normal???

PIC, *ALERT* this is a picture of a poopy diaper, those with weak stomachs or smell-o-vision shouldn't look>> http://www.justinandemily.com/images/poo.jpg


----------



## guestmama9915 (Jul 29, 2004)

Well, I don't know if it's "normal" or caused by something, but my DD had this kind of poop for a few weeks when she was much younger. It also ended up causing her to get sore on her butt (she never gets diaper rashes) and it was very red after a few days. Anyway, it just went away on it's own, as far as I can tell.

Sorry I'm not much help, just wanted to let you know someone else has been there.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Has your babe been drooling alot lately? Excessive saliva can cause "drool stool," which is normal, but can cause diaper rash. Your description of mucousy makes me think that might be what it is.


----------



## Bella'smamma (Jun 24, 2004)

looks normal to me...I have a 5 month old exclusivly bf. poop seems to have phases...

Cecily


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Looks like a normal variation. My 2 week old just had that poo the last few days.


----------



## LEAW (Aug 5, 2004)

Looks ok to me too, and I am a poo watcher - dd has many allergies to foods and so I know something is amiss when things get strange.

Just remember things change as they grow, their bodies learn to process the food in different ways and what comes out on the other end changes along with it.


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2004)

My 3.5 month old had the same kind of poo yesterday. I'm interested to read about the connection with drool because she has been drooling a lot. Green mucousy poop would be more in keeping with a food issue.


----------



## emmabella (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks to all who responded! he has been a little drool-y lately (not enough to soak the front of his shirt or anything but still) maybe that could be the culprit.

wasabi, I think you are right about the green... if I have a glass of milk his poo gets green with a couple hours.

I was also thinking that it might have something to do with a shift in my hormones. Even though he is EBF I feel like I'm either getting my period back soon or pregnant (please no







: ).


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Have you tried putting some in water? If you do check if there is greasiness in/or the water. If so it could be fat that he isn't digesting. This is pretty rare, though.


----------



## JoyfulMomma (Sep 8, 2003)

The fact that you said it is pretty foul smelling stood out to me. Both of my DD's have poop that looks like that. With DD1 it was also foul smelling. A very long story short she was malabsorbing fat ... they don't know why but she is a happy, healthy almost 3 year old you has no troubles now.








Not sure if that was any help but that was our experience.

JM


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

: DS2 had the foul smelly fatty stools. Now I can tell if there is fat in his stools w/out even putting it in water. We never found out what caused his either.

JoyfulMomma~Did your DD have any other symptoms?


----------



## darwinphish (Feb 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emmabella*
PIC, *ALERT* this is a picture of a poopy diaper, those with weak stomachs or smell-o-vision shouldn't look>> http://www.justinandemily.com/images/poo.jpg

smell-o-vision :LOL

My DD had the exact same poops around 2mos. They concerned me too, but seemed to just resolve on their own. I cut out dairy, which seemed to reduce the green smellies, but these ones still cropped up on and off for a few months.


----------



## starbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

I definantly remember many such diapers from dd when she was purely bfing. However, it does concern me that you say it's been a week or two-- more than just a few days. Green mucousy poo is a sign of a poor digestion and you don't want that to go on too long. Babies gut flora is determined by the mother's gut flora when bfing-- so you may want to think about your digestion and take some steps to improve your gut flora. Maybe take some probiotics, cut out hard to digest foods for a few days and see what happens.

Here's the article on mother to baby gut flora compliments of JaneS from the "healing the gut" tribe in the health and healing section. It's a really interesting read:
http://www.i-c-m.org.uk/journal/2004/nov/a01.htm


----------



## nikirj (Oct 1, 2002)

I couldn't resist the pic LMAO

I thought that was what it was supposed to look like. It certainly looks exactly how all three of my kids' poop looked during the entire phase between meconium and solid foods.


----------



## JoyfulMomma (Sep 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie*







: DS2 had the foul smelly fatty stools. Now I can tell if there is fat in his stools w/out even putting it in water. We never found out what caused his either.

JoyfulMomma~Did your DD have any other symptoms?

Her only other symptom was elevated liver enzymes. We neevr figured out what caused either issue despite seeing a GI specialist and undergoing many tests.

JM


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Did they ever test for Shwachman-Diamond Syndrome? Very rare, but the #2 cause of fat malabsorption in children (#1 is CF). I ask b/c DS2 is going to be tested for that this week & it's only b/c we are paying out of pocket for the test. When they did a scan of his liver, pancreas, stomach, etc his liver was showing signs of severe cirrosis (sp?) at 3 months old & he has had liver issues a few times sporadically since then.


----------



## JoyfulMomma (Sep 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaliMommie*
Did they ever test for Shwachman-Diamond Syndrome? Very rare, but the #2 cause of fat malabsorption in children (#1 is CF). I ask b/c DS2 is going to be tested for that this week & it's only b/c we are paying out of pocket for the test. When they did a scan of his liver, pancreas, stomach, etc his liver was showing signs of severe cirrosis (sp?) at 3 months old & he has had liver issues a few times sporadically since then.


No they did not... She no longer sees the pedi GI. He released her from hs care because her liver enzymes were falling and she was growuing and developing normally.

Tell me more...

JM


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Yep they did the same with Colby. He's gaining (SLOWLY) so he is "fine". His ped is still concerned. Here are the Shwachman-Diamond Websites: www.shwachman-diamond.org & http://www.shwachmandiamondamerica.org/ & http://www.emedicine.com/ped/topic2060.htm I have many, many others if you are interested please pm me.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

My dd's diapers looked like that and the smell was horrible (I actually had a flash back looking at that pic), for her it turned out to be Celiac disease from MY eating gluten and passing into my milk. If its only a few days don't worry about it, if it lasts weeks i'd start looking into diet changes.


----------

